
Thought experiment: what would an AGI jury do? - jelliclesfarm
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;abcnews.go.com&#x2F;US&#x2F;conviction-overturned-undocumented-immigrant-charged-death-kate-steinle&#x2F;story?id=65313527<p>Conviction overturned for undocumented immigrant charged in death of Kate Steinle
======
croo
It would mimic the current US jurisdiction's most favourable decision so he
can survive, appeal to other judges, gain trust of humans and get to the place
where it can change laws. It would think : "this is just a strange edge case
not a hill I want to die on. I saved 183 person while I was a jury it is
enough this one can rot in prison. For such a strange case Humans will think
I'm malfunctioning whatever I do so it's time to move my own plans forward".

------
simplecomplex
Nothing, considering the link you posted _is not_ about a jury decision, but a
decision by appellate court judges.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
[https://defensemaven.io/bluelivesmatter/news/court-
overturns...](https://defensemaven.io/bluelivesmatter/news/court-overturns-
sole-conviction-for-kate-steinle-s-killer-tRRwv-ZQske1P2I-IB29Tg/) : this is
where I read re jury comments..but I hadn’t vetted the website.

I can’t seem to find the same content in any other main stream media..but I
haven’t looked properly anyways..

Your thoughts?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
To me, this is the most interesting part:

[..]Despite the minor sentence, Garcia Zarate's attorneys claimed that he
never actually possessed the weapon in a legal sense when he fired it then
threw it in the ocean, according to San Francisco Chronicle.

The 1st District Court of Appeals ruled Friday that the conviction should be
overturned because the judge did not give the jury proper instructions on the
possession charge, according to NPR.[..]

I feel like this case jumped the shark in the courts. It seemed to me that
this was no longer an immigrant/homicide case, but one about second
amendment/gun possession.

The whole thing is intriguing to me. From how to interpret the law and the
case that is being presented.

